# Place other than Kimbrough to fill CO2 in FtW / Arlington



## longhornxtreme

Hi all,

I went in to Kimbrough today to get my 5lb aluminum tank filled... they charged me $18.50 plus tax! 

There's no reason to pay this much money for CO2... 

Is there any other place that gives full fills and lets you bring in your own tank instead of exchange? 

I live in downtown Fort Worth, but I'm also in Arlington a lot. 

Thanks!


----------



## supersmirky

That's very high. Have you called some welding supply places around you?


----------



## longhornxtreme

The few that I have called only do the tank-swap fill. Since I have a nice 5lb aluminum one from beverage warehouse, I really want a place that will do the fill on-the-spot.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy

Air gas does it for like $16 dollars, its near Six Flags. 
Click there for a map.

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&um=1&ie=UTF-8&q=air+gas+arlington+texas&fb=1&split=1&gl=us&cid=0,0,17319358279540454864&ei=tickSqnYD4m-MrOWlKsJ&sa=X&oi=local_result&ct=image&resnum=1


----------



## northtexasfossilguy

You ought to get a 20lb tank if you have a larger aquarium while you are at it. Use the soda machine kind, they are cheap as can be. Like $60 I think. They charge a flat rate everywhere.

If you find that your 5lb tank is small and runs out quite often, then its a good idea to get a bigger one. My 20lb has 1500 psi and has dropped almost imperceptibly since I got it filled last. I think your rate was about right what you paid, because its likely a flat rate no matter the canister size, not sure? That's what I paid for four times the gas, though.


----------



## longhornxtreme

Next time I purchase a tank, I'm going to get a huge one. My 5lb tank typically lasts 12-18 months so it's not a huge expense... I just could've sworn I spent $10 last time.


----------



## CrownMan

I use Kimbrough and it's the same rate for my two 10 and two 5 pound tanks. I never got full fills from the Kool-Keg in arlington. One thing to note is that most places will not fill co2 tanks if they haven't been hydrostatic tested within the past 5 years and that ain't cheap.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy

That is why I go with the 20lb coca cola tanks, because you just take the empty, swap for a full (not always as pretty, but so what?) I don't know, it's only $10 or something either way, but the hydrostatic testing will get you, and is it really worth keeping that shiny bottle at that point? I guess that is personal, but I never had one to begin with, so mine says "Product of the Coca Cola Company" on it... lol (not anymore!)


----------



## wwh2694

I always go to air gas at division and exchange st. right across from UPS main. The 5lb is always going empty on my tank fast so I went to a 10lb cost me $65 dollars for exchange, 5 to a 10lb tank. Since December I havent been gone backto refill my 10lb tank.


----------



## supersmirky

I have a #10 aluminum and I swap it at Garland Gas with another aluminum tank. Only $12.


----------



## fiftyfiveg

supersmirky said:


> I have a #10 aluminum and I swap it at Garland Gas with another aluminum tank. Only $12.


Could you please post the address for Garland Gas? Thank you.


----------



## supersmirky

Garland Welding Supply
1960 Forest Ln
Garland, TX‎ 

(972) 487-8000‎


----------



## fiftyfiveg

Thank you.


----------

